# How many watts? What one?



## cheesemonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 2 questions right...

1. What do you think a core i7 cpu and a ASUS P6T with 3gb three way ddr3 will need in watts?
Including something like a 200 series gfx card and 2x 300gb HDDs. 

I would of thought around 850w but im starting to think whether that's actually needed. maybe a 750w or lower?

2. After that, say this build came to be... what one would you pick? I originally thought the zalman 850hp (because its quiet and modular) but the HX1000w sounds dam good.

A power supply that is modular im talking about here.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

350W at peak .


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> 350W at peak .



Serious? A system like that would only need 350w?? Why the heck have people got 1000w PSUs? and why are companies bringing out PSUs like 1300w


----------



## PennySavre (Oct 15, 2008)

One of the reasons to buy more power in a power supply than what you need is for either safety reason or for more headroom... like if I knew my system could work on a quality power supply of a certain wattage but it is cutting it close, I would go for something a bit better than that.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> 350W at peak .



Cutting a little close there lol.  Always have some head room it's better for the PSU in the long term. PSU weaken over time and even faster the hotter they get.

And i think you be better of getting a single rail PSU to make sure every thing gets the power it needs.


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 15, 2008)

Those components are not even out yet, what other people are saying is just a guess, my guess is 600/650 to play it safe.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

I checked this psu calculator out, 
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
I like Corsair, BFG, and PCP&C.  Anything over 600W is good.  If you add a second GTX 260 then a 750W will hold up.

btw the psu calculator is pretty accurate, so dont be surprised.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cutting a little close there lol.  Always have some head room it's better for the PSU in the long term. PSU weaken over time and even faster the hotter they get.
> 
> And i think you be better of getting a single rail PSU to make sure every thing gets the power it needs.



not saying that get a 350W PSU. 

saying that the above system won't consume more than 350W .


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cutting a little close there lol.  Always have some head room it's better for the PSU in the long term. PSU weaken over time and even faster the hotter they get.
> 
> And i think you be better of getting a single rail PSU to make sure every thing gets the power it needs.



So your say dont get the HX1000w because its 2 rails? i thought that was a good thing.


----------



## rampage (Oct 15, 2008)

i would say 350 > 400 watts at LOAD (my rig uses 300 at LOAD gpu+cpu) so a good quality 600>700 watt psu would be fine...   its all about the amps per rail and getting somthing with a bit of head room, i think of it a bit like a car engin you dont want to be reving it at 90% of its max when its sitting there doing nothing 50/60% is what i aim for


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> not saying that get a 350W PSU.
> 
> saying that the above system won't consume more than 350W .



.





cheesemonkey said:


> So your say dont get the HX1000w because its 2 rails? i thought that was a good thing.



No, i am saying it is easier to overload one rail. With single rail you don't have to worry about that.

And no i am not saying it's a bad PSU either. Reason to not get it is you not needing that power,  all though i guess it could save you from upgrading it later but that depends on how often you upgrade.

Should be more than you need + if you add stuff to it and should good stability.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


All so take a look at the Silverstone, FSP and Corsair.  I have found them all good for there mail in rebates all though Corsair i have had issue's with there's in the past but been able to get it resolved.

Take a read of this thread if you have not all ready
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39758


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2008)

Corsair TX750w... that would work


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Corsair TX750w... that would work



not modular though is it...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2008)

no ...  I cant think of any quality single rail modular units.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2008)

w00t double post

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=4202

Here you go, Modular and single +12v rail. 700w though


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

get the xigmatek 650W Modular PSU and be done with it. Its the cheapest 80%+ Efficient Modular PSU


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2008)

PCP&C 750w you wont have any issues its single rail to


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> PCP&C 750w you wont have any issues its single rail to



*+*



cheesemonkey said:


> not modular though is it...



*=*

LOLs   I recommended the TX750w from Corsair ... basically the same thing


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 15, 2008)

cheesemonkey said:


> Serious? A system like that would only need 350w?? Why the heck have people got 1000w PSUs? and why are companies bringing out PSUs like 1300w



Its true put only at idle times. Idle and load have a serious gap in wattage. Probably a 600 watt is a minimum.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 15, 2008)

cheesemonkey said:


> not modular though is it...



Screw modular, did it once, never again. I agree with cdawall. My PCP&C is an awesome PSU.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> PCP&C 750w you wont have any issues its single rail to



All so if remember right it's were it most efficient too ( 350w )



Darknova said:


> Screw modular, did it once, never again. I agree with cdawall. My PCP&C is an awesome PSU.




Been sweet for me ..


----------



## Darknova (Oct 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Been sweet for me ..



Heheh, most people don't have any issue with Modular, the one modular PSU I got had major issues, but even if I hadn't I wouldn't pay extra for modular, just my opinion though


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> LOLs   I recommended the TX750w from Corsair ... basically the same thing



ummm not really



Darknova said:


> Screw modular, did it once, never again. I agree with cdawall. My PCP&C is an awesome PSU.



loving mine to it can handle anytihng i have thrown at it and its only the 500w (read 610w )

corsair<PCP&C


----------

